# Grand River



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Having a good day on coho"s (i think this is the big run) go gitum


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

riverbob said:


> Having a good day on coho"s (i think this is the big run) go gitum


Ditto, was impressed by what I saw 2 hours ago downtown


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 1302berkey (May 6, 2015)

Do Silvers and Kings usually run together or are their runs usually staggered? And if so which normally runs first? Or maybe it depends on the river system?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

depends on the system.that being said ,depends on the weather,the year.have had good king days in august at 6th str ,not often.generally cohos run earlier in greater numbers and blow by the ladder.they don't run in the same schools but can run at the same time.some rivers have rep for early kings b4 cohos can even think about it.runs can be staggered or massive.sometimes rain helps, sometimes just a temp run,like on the grand now w/ dem hos.like he said...,go gitum!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

How far upstream are they?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

some are past lyons


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

MickL said:


> Some of you guys fish river coho a lot more than i do, but the earliest i have seen good numbers in the upper Grand (upstream of Ionia) is Sept. 19 (in 2012).


got a limit on my birthday (sept 18) in 2012 or 2013 up from ionia.they have been up sooner


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

slowpaya said:


> some are past lyons


Thanks. I may give it a shot tomorrow


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

upper grand is VERY low,most launches wont float my boat


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

About the only boat you are floating way upstream at most places is a canoe or piroque. Hip boots will get you farther and no repair bills for your motor either. :sad:


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

well,that makes me wanna put it in the river.always have my hips w/ me.we will take it out and grind some gravel someday 357.if I can get it off the trailor ill go.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

It's your aluminum, they'll make ya another one..... and it's a free country. :lol:


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

First day off in a couple of weeks. The lawn needs to be mowed, my daughter's car won't start, and the coho are running .
It's definitely a case of making sure the priorities are straight.:idea:
Anyone else going to try Webber today??!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

yesterday 2 jack coho's n a steely (that caught me sleeping) all on spawn


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

6th street about 1pm today. Never seen a fish hooked. A few fish in the ladder.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

wdf73 said:


> First day off in a couple of weeks. The lawn needs to be mowed, my daughter's car won't start, and the coho are running .
> It's definitely a case of making sure the priorities are straight.:idea:
> Anyone else going to try Webber today??!


We fished weber this morning, we got 3 nice coho in the 1st half hr. of daylight. Orange spinners.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Fished slack water somewhere above 6th street this morning and caught about a dozen large calico coho twitching jigs and Thundersticks tight to a hard vertical bank with some brush/snags.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll make it quick (call me nutt's if ya want) naway i've had some throat cancer to deal with for the last year (cancer free now), about 100 days ago they put a trach tube in, things weren't right so i went in yesterday for a in n out look see, i was put to sleep when i came too they sent home n told me to relax,,,,,so i went fishing, i have this spot i call titty creek (very cold spring water make's your nipples hard its that cold) for the last 2 week the steel have been stacking up below it.when i went yesterday there were 7 fish laying their,n i swear i could here the fish talking to each other, 1 fish will call him joe, was talking to another fish will call her bitein betty, joe said i feel like s..t, i think it's the heat, bitein betty, said me too i feel like crap, maybe if i eat some thing i'll feel better so she swam up n grabbed the pole that had 2 red worms on it..(I might of still been under some of the anestheia they gave,,,now if thats what happens when your anesthetized i want ta get me some. it wood sure would make fishing easy (that's my story n i'm stickin to it)


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Any updates for Lyons or Webber I'll be up early Saturday pms more than welcome thanks


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

gatorman841 said:


> Any updates for Lyons or Webber I'll be up early Saturday pms more than welcome thanks


Whole river in the area is very low. But it is raining now. Let's see how much...


----------

